# Corner Clamp - Precise and Versatile



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Keeping the four sides of a drawer, cabinet, or picture frame, square and level during assembly can be a challenge. I have used band clamps and also L-shaped braces with some success.

This corner clamp is easy to make with table saw. Wooden wedges clamp the material and keep it square. Four of these clamps, resting on a flat surface, will keep the project square and level. They are now included in my clamping arsenal.

Video showing how to make


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Izzy Swan has a video showing how to make some very similar ones which I have done, and they do work great. If you notch out the corner, you can use them for more than corners as well… here is the original video showing Izzy making his version: How to make wood Corner Clamps! by Izzy Swan. He has since updated his design to make the stock thickness adjustable here: How To Make Wooden Corner Clamps - Updated Version

Here are a couple of mine I made, showing the cut out corner. Watch the first video for how to use them on corners and shelves.










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

This can handle any glue up. Its dog holes are square to within 0.001 inch per inch, and the MicroJig MATCHFIT dovetail system allows any clamping option needed.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

With proper prep and accurate cutting, i usually just square one corner, math takes care of the rest.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> With proper prep and accurate cutting, i usually just square one corner, math takes care of the rest.
> 
> - SMP


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Cool *SW*...


> With proper prep and accurate cutting, i usually just square one corner, math takes care of the rest.
> - SMP


I failed maths… that must be why I keep building double decker *rhombuses*.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I like ! Tried many commercial clamps and more often just wind up with a strap. The size and mass of these looks to be an advantage.


----------



## ADrew (Jul 21, 2016)

I like these better than the plastic ones I bought at Rockler. 
Thanks


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

> I like these better than the plastic ones I bought at Rockler.
> Thanks
> 
> - ADrew


Shop made are likely less expensive as well.


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

> I like ! Tried many commercial clamps and more often just wind up with a strap. The size and mass of these looks to be an advantage.
> 
> - tvrgeek


with a cabinet or drawer, I use a couple of strap clamps, with the drawer resting in 4 of the corner clamps. The corner clamps keep things square and even, while the strap clamps pull it together, all the way up to the opposite edge of the corner clamps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Cool *SW*...
> 
> I failed maths… that must be why I keep building double decker *rhombuses*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> - woodbutcherbynight


Is that for *8 square* people? I cheated… used a computer, calculator and slide rule.. then asked the missus when I couldn't divide *64* by universal *42*!


----------

